# 400 corbon dead ?



## timrosin (Jul 19, 2009)

I never hear anything about 400 corbon anymore. Looks like a fantastic round balisticly. In a 45 platform
you would have a choice of either red hot light weight or slow and very heavy - with no change except
the barrel and maybe recoil spring (?)(or not)

Did something else take its place? Never saw the sence in 357 sig as it is so little different from its
parent (alternative) the 40. But the difference between 45 and 400 is huge !

so what gives ????????

T


----------



## Bald1 (Mar 29, 2009)

Tim,

Not sure where you've been looking but the .400 Cor-Bon certainly is NOT dead. For example take a look at Fusion Firearms (run by ex-Dan Wesson owner Bob Serva). One of the caliber options for these very well regarded custom 1911s is .400 Cor-Bon. Commercial ammo (and not just from Cor-Bon either) and brass for reloaders (e.g. Starline, etc.) are readily available too.

Personally I've been shooting .400 Cor-Bon since Peter Pi introduced the cartridge. My Accu-Match barrel came from that SHOT show introduction. Here's my JMB pistols which include two set up for both 45ACP and .400 CorBon (the other barrel is from Storm Lake).










--Bob


----------



## timrosin (Jul 19, 2009)

*400 cb*

I never could find anyone making a 400 1911 barrel. Couldn't find loading data but I havn't checked either
in a couple of years ! I will investigate you links !
Did you have to change recoil springs or add a buffer ?
Is there a drop in barrel that you would be likely think that the lugs would fit well enough ?
From what I have read on gunsmithing the 1911 there seems like there should be no such thing as a 
"drop-in" barrel as far as the lug engaguement and link length and all that !

Thanks for the info ... I will check it out !

T


----------



## Bald1 (Mar 29, 2009)

Tim,

Obviously if you haven't looked around in a few years, you don't know what is available. 

No change of recoil spring nor use of a buffer was necessary with mine although I use stiffer than normal recoil springs for my 45ACP set up anyhow. Bottom line is that with your particular gun(s) you might end up needing a bit stiffer recoil spring.

As far as fit, my 400 CB barrels each have dedicated bushings and links, and have been tweaked for lug engagement and overall fitment. That said the fit as supplied was pretty darned good to start with, especially with the Storm Lake barrel package.


In addition to reloading data on the Cor-Bon site, here's more as published on the 'net and in reloading manuals. Normal discalimer applies.

Ramshot Silhouette = discontinued WAP

135 gr
3N-37 From 9.2 grains to 10.4 grains CCI-300 Primer
Herco From 8.5 grains to 10.1 grains CCI-300 Primer
HS-6 From 10.1 grains to 11.3 grains CCI-300 Primer
N-340 From 7.4 grains to 9.0 grains CCI-300 Primer
Unique From 7.3 grains to 8.3 grains CCI-300 Primer
Universal From 7.6 grains to 8.8 grains CCI-300 Primer
WAP From 8.9 grains to 10.4 grains CCI-300 Primer
W-540 From 10.4 grains to 12.0 grains CCI-300 Primer


150gr
3N-37 From 8.2 grains to 9.7 grains CCI-300 Primer
AA-7 From 10.7 grains to 12.3 grains CCI-300 Primer
Herco From 7.6 grains to 9.6 grains CCI-300 Primer
HS-6 From 9.0 grains to 11.0 grains CCI-300 Primer
N-340 From 6.8 grains to 8.3 grains CCI-300 Primer
Universal From 7.0 grains to 8.2 grains CCI-300 Primer
WAP From 7.8 grains to 9.8 grains CCI-300 Primer
W-540 From 9.0 grains to 10.0 grains CCI-300 Primer

165gr
3N-37 From 7.4 grains to 9.2 grains CCI-300 Primer
AA-7 From 10.1 grains to 11.7 grains CCI-300 Primer
Herco From 6.9 grains to 8.5 grains CCI-300 Primer
HS-6 From 7.9 grains to 9.9 grains CCI-300 Primer
N-340 From 5.9 grains to 7.9 grains CCI-300 Primer
Universal From 6.5 grains to 7.7 grains CCI-300 Primer
WAP From 6.7 grains to 9.1 grains CCI-300 Primer
W-540 From 8.5 grains to 10.1 grains CCI-300 Primer

180gr
3N-37 From 6.5 grains to 8.3 grains CCI-300 Primer
AA-7 From 9.0 grains to 10.6 grains CCI-300 Primer
Herco From 6.5 grains to 8.1 grains CCI-300 Primer
HS-6 From 6.9 grains to 9.3 grains CCI-300 Primer
N-340 From 6.0 grains to 7.2 grains CCI-300 Primer
Universal From 6.1 grains to 6.9 grains CCI-300 Primer
WAP From 6.4 grains to 8.4 grains CCI-300 Primer
W-540 From 7.8 grains to 9.3 grains CCI-300 Primer


.400 CORBON
The .400 Corbon was developed by
necking a .45 ACP case down to .40 (10
mm). The .400 Corbon brass is available
from Starline.
Maximum Average Pressures were
based on the 10 mm Auto which are
37,500 P.S.I.
.400 CORBON
Gun WISEMAN Max Length 0.898"
Barrel Length 5" Trim Length 0.878"
Primer CCI 350 OAL Max 1.225"
Case WIN OAL Min 1.175"
START LOADS MAXIMUM LOADS Cartridge
MIN MAX OAL
Bullet 
145 (L) FN
No.2 5.1 1009 No.2 5.7 1147 24,200 1.200" Bull-X
No.5 8.1 1017 No.5 9.0 1156 21,800
No.7 9.7 1037 No.7 10.8 1179 20,600
No.9 13.5 1220 No.9 15.0 1387 31,400
165 (L) FN 
No.2 5.5 1031 No.2 6.1 1172 33,500 1.200" Penny's
No.5 7.2 975 No.5 8.0 1109 23,200
No.7 8.9 988 No.7 9.9 1123 21,800
No.9 12.6 1136 No.9 14.0 1292 30,400
170 (L) FN 
No.2 5.6 1020 No.2 6.2 1160 33,200 1.200" Clements
No.5 7.0 938 No.5 7.8 1067 20,900
No.7 8.4 943 No.7 9.4 1072 19,800
No.9 12.2 1085 No.9 13.6 1233 27,200
SRA 135 JHP 
No.2 6.7 1180 No.2 7.5 1341 35,100 1.200"
No.5 10.5 1281 No.5 11.7 1456 33,800
No.7 12.1 1263 No.7 13.5 1436 33,600
No.9 14.6 1305 No.9 16.2 1484 33,800
SRA 150 JHP 
No.2 6.3 1094 No.2 7.0 1244 35,200 1.200"
No.5 9.9 1198 No.5 11.0 1362 34,100
No.7 11.2 1183 No.7 12.4 1345 33,700
No.9 13.7 1216 No.9 15.2 1382 32,300
HDY 155 XTP 
No.2 6.3 1068 No.2 7.0 1214 33,300 1.200"
No.5 9.9 1195 No.5 11.0 1359 35,100
No.7 11.1 1179 No.7 12.3 1340 34,900
No.9 13.5 1200 No.9 15.0 1364 33,200
SRA 165 GD 
No.2 6.0 992 No.2 6.7 1128 32,000 1.210"
No.5 9.4 1122 No.5 10.5 1275 34,100
No.7 10.6 1098 No.7 11.8 1248 33,400
No.9 13.2 1158 No.9 14.7 1316 33,900


Some comparisons:

40 S&W
135gr @ 1190fps
155gr @ 1175fps
165gr @ 1150fps
180gr @ 1000fps

45ACP
165gr @ 1080fps
185gr @ 1000fps
200gr @ 975fps
230gr @ 900fps

45ACP +P
165gr @ 1250fps
185gr @ 1150fps
200gr @ 1050fps
230gr @ 950fps

400 CB
135gr @ 1450fps
155gr @ 1350fps
165gr @ 1300fps

10mm
135 grain @ 1600fps
155 grain @ 1475fps
165 grain @ 1425fps
180 grain @ 1350fps
200 grain @ 1300fps


----------

